# Age of Wulin mit MSI 4870 spielen?



## ChrisDeger (16. Mai 2014)

Hi, ich hab mir vorher Age of WUlin runtergeladen. Lag aber total... Selbst wenn ich alles runterschraub. 
Und das alles obwohl ich mit der Graka schon öfter solche Spiele gespielt habe und nie Probleme gehabt habe.
Hab mein PC vorher neu aufgesetzt. Welche Treiber könnten mir denn noch fehlen? Bzw. was könnte ich noch machen damit es läuft?
Geradeaus laufen ist eig kein Problem aber kruvig schon.
Bitte um Hilfe, die Lan heute is in Gefahr


----------



## ChrisDeger (16. Mai 2014)

Hab eigentlich alle 5-10 Sekunden so n blitzen


----------



## ChrisDeger (16. Mai 2014)

Hab 50-55 FPS auf höchster Grafikeinstellung


----------



## FrozenPie (16. Mai 2014)

Wie sieht denn der Rest deines Systems aus?

Und benutz bitte den Bearbeiten Button um deiner Aussage etwas hinzuzfügen  Doppel- oder gar Dreifachposts sind bei den Mods gar nicht gern gesehen


----------



## ChrisDeger (16. Mai 2014)

puuuh...
merk ich mir 

H77-DS3H
Samsung SSD 120gb 
1TB HDD
i5-3450
be quiet 530w


----------



## FrozenPie (16. Mai 2014)

ChrisDeger schrieb:


> puuuh...
> merk ich mir
> 
> H77-DS3H
> ...


 
Und in so nem System haste noch ne HD 4870 drin?  Das ist ja fast schlimmer als bei meinem Sys wo die anderen bei der Kombi schon das kotzen kriegen 

Spaß beiseite 
Sind die Treiber alle aktuell?


----------



## ChrisDeger (16. Mai 2014)

Meine 7870er ist zum 3ten mal kaputt...
Treiebr für Graka sind laut Windoof aktuell!


----------



## FrozenPie (16. Mai 2014)

ChrisDeger schrieb:


> Meine 7870er ist zum 3ten mal kaputt...
> Treiebr für Graka sind laut Windoof aktuell!


 
Na du scheinst ja Glück zu haben 
Das Problem tritt nur in Age of Wulin auf? FPS sind gut nur die laggst die ganze Zeit... hmm Netztwerktreiber auch aktuell? Bist du über WLAN oder LAN online?


----------



## ChrisDeger (16. Mai 2014)

League of Legends
Tera
Diablo 3

geht alles

Fehlen mir evtl irgendwelche anderen Treiber?


----------



## ChrisDeger (16. Mai 2014)

Hoopla, was ich ganze vergessen hatte.
Hab gestern mal wieder versucht meine andere Graka einzubauen ob die wirklich kaputt ist.
Dann  hab ich die 4870er wieder eingebaut und es hat nix mehr funktioniert  -> W7 hat mich aufgefordert eien Boot Device einzulegen. Hatte  Probleme W wieder zum laufen zu bringen habs dann irgendwie geschafft,  wiel ich Partitionene auf der SSD gelöscht hab und Windows auf der HDD  installiert hab. W7 ist jetzt auf HDD und SSD ist leer. Was ich grad seh, seitdem habe ich auch Probleme mit Videos, habe einfacher nen "grün-screen" wenn ich auf eine andere Stelle vom Video klicke gehts dann.


----------



## FrozenPie (16. Mai 2014)

Vielleicht liegt's auch einfach an den Wulin Servern selbst 
Wenn's nur in Wulin so ist und alles andere läuft kann's ja nur so sein..



ChrisDeger schrieb:


> Hoopla, was ich ganze vergessen hatte.
> Hab gestern mal wieder versucht meine andere Graka einzubauen ob die wirklich kaputt ist.
> Dann  hab ich die 4870er wieder eingebaut und es hat nix mehr funktioniert  -> W7 hat mich aufgefordert eien Boot Device einzulegen. Hatte  Probleme W wieder zum laufen zu bringen habs dann irgendwie geschafft,  wiel ich Partitionene auf der SSD gelöscht hab und Windows auf der HDD  installiert hab. W7 ist jetzt auf HDD und SSD ist leer. Was ich grad seh, seitdem habe ich auch Probleme mit Videos, habe einfacher nen "grün-screen" wenn ich auf eine andere Stelle vom Video klicke gehts dann.



Das wiederum klingt sehr nach nem Treiberproblem. Kann sein dass die Graka zu alt ist und einfach nicht mehr supported wird


----------



## ChrisDeger (16. Mai 2014)

aber gestern hat youtube etc ja auch noch funktioniert?


----------



## FrozenPie (16. Mai 2014)

Ich hab auch schon YT-Videos ohne Graka Treiber geschaut  alles möglich ^^

Edit: Kann auch eine Fehlerhafte Windowsinstallation sein  Vielleicht mal ne ISO neu brennen?


----------

